# Correct Heat Directions With Heatpress Nations Mug Press? This One Has An Idle and Final Temp Time?



## Slee410 (Dec 15, 2012)

My mugs were bought from conde, and they say to press for 400 degrees 3.5 min. But my mug press has an idle and final temp. I set both temp at 400 and pressed for 3.5min and get a fuzzy image. I've asked around for the correct settings and one person says do 280 degrees for idle and 400 for final temp and press for 60 sec. Another says do 345 degrees idle and 350 degrees final temp then press for 120 sec. I've already went through alot of mugs, which setting is best so I don't keep wasting mugs..


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Slee410 said:


> My mugs were bought from conde, and they say to press for 400 degrees 3.5 min. But my mug press has an idle and final temp. I set both temp at 400 and pressed for 3.5min and get a fuzzy image. I've asked around for the correct settings and one person says do 280 degrees for idle and 400 for final temp and press for 60 sec. Another says do 345 degrees idle and 350 degrees final temp then press for 120 sec. I've already went through alot of mugs, which setting is best so I don't keep wasting mugs..


Suggest to name your mug source. There is no generic universal setting for mugs.


----------



## Slee410 (Dec 15, 2012)

Ah i see, all it says is made in thailand on the bottom. Here is the link, I am thinking the company is called dytrans.

Product Detail for MUG11 - DyeTrans.com


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Slee410 said:


> Ah i see, all it says is made in thailand on the bottom. Here is the link, I am thinking the company is called dytrans.
> 
> Product Detail for MUG11 - DyeTrans.com


Yes, that is Conde Systems product. The mug coatings vary from manufacturer and matter for dwell and temp settings, so to get a better answer would be best for someone that uses that press and those mugs.


----------



## Slee410 (Dec 15, 2012)

I see, I just did 280 inital temp to 400 final temp at 60 sec, definitely did not turn out well. Blacks look brown. I am currently redoing another one at 280 initial temp to 400 final temp, 3.5 sec. Lets see how that one turns out.


----------



## Slee410 (Dec 15, 2012)

Ok so that did not work either lol but I did another mug at 350 inital temp 360 final temp and pressed for 2 minutes, came out pretty nice. Its interesting though because that setting is no where near the recommended setting on conde's website. They say to sublimate at 400 degrees, maybe I should do some more testing..


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Slee410 said:


> Ok so that did not work either lol but I did another mug at 350 inital temp 360 final temp and pressed for 2 minutes, came out pretty nice. Its interesting though because that setting is no where near the recommended setting on conde's website. They say to sublimate at 400 degrees, maybe I should do some more testing..


Mugs are always more trial and error than other substrates.


----------



## akam001 (Nov 8, 2011)

Slee410 said:


> Ok so that did not work either lol but I did another mug at 350 inital temp 360 final temp and pressed for 2 minutes, came out pretty nice. Its interesting though because that setting is no where near the recommended setting on conde's website. They say to sublimate at 400 degrees, maybe I should do some more testing..


Sorry I didn't log on eairler, I use to use that mug press two years ago when I first started making mugs. I'm not sure about your press but mine used to run HOTTER then what the was on the digital read out. That is one of the reasons I went to wraps not to mention I can do 8 at a time in a convection oven. I had set both settings to 350 degress pressed for 180 seconds. No problems. However I didn't use conde mugs I had cactus.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I set my idle time to 360 then set my temp to 385 and press for 100 seconds my mugs come out perfect. here is one I just did using the same conde mugs.


----------

